# Ältere Spiele auf Full HD Monitor verzerrt?



## Autokiller677 (30. Mai 2009)

*Ältere Spiele auf Full HD Monitor verzerrt?*

Moin,

ich plane mir einen 24" Monitor zu holen und habe bisher den iiyama ProLite E2407HDS-B1 zu holen, allerdings hat der eben eine Full HD Auflösung und ich Frage mich, ob dann ältere Spiele wie NfS Most Wanted oder GTA Vice City dann verzerrt werden? Oder bekommen die dann schwarze Balken, das wäre dann ja noch vertretbar?

Danke für die Antworten
Autokiller677


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ältere Spiele auf Full HD Monitor verzerrt?*

Spiele, die standardmäßig keine Widescreenauflösung anbieten (das gilt halt für die älteren) kannst du nur verzerrt auf Widescreenmonitoren spielen. Dabei spielt es auch keine Rolle, ob du nun einen 24 oder 26 oder 22 Zoll Monitor hast.
Du musst im Treiber deiner Grafikkarte einstellen, dass er die Seitenverhältnisse bei Vollbild beibehalten soll (geht bei ATI und Nvidia Treiber wunderbar), dann kannst du verzerrfrei spielen, hast dann halt schwarze Ränder an den beiden Seiten.


----------



## Autokiller677 (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ältere Spiele auf Full HD Monitor verzerrt?*

ok damit ist meine frage dann schon geklärt, schwarze ränder sind kein Problem (hab ich mich bei Filmen auf meinem jetzigen 4:3 chon dran gewöhnt) und da ich mehr Filme gucke als zocke werd ich so insgesamt weniger Balken sehen
nur ein verzerrtes Bild hätte mich doch recht gestört.


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ältere Spiele auf Full HD Monitor verzerrt?*



Autokiller677 schrieb:


> nur ein verzerrtes Bild hätte mich doch recht gestört.


 
Ich spiele Far Cry auch noch mal gerne und da habe ich mich ebenfalls an die schwarzen Ränder an den Seiten gewöhnt, besser als wenns verzerrt ist.


----------



## Autokiller677 (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ältere Spiele auf Full HD Monitor verzerrt?*

ich hab mal bei einem Freund eine Runde auf einem Laptop gezockt, mit verzertem Bild, es war der Horror. Naja, nach einer Weile rumprobieren haben wir es dann geschafft, das Bild mit Balken zu versehen und schon macht das Spielen um einiges mehr Spaß.


----------



## INU.ID (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ältere Spiele auf Full HD Monitor verzerrt?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Spiele, die standardmäßig keine Widescreenauflösung anbieten (das gilt halt für die älteren) kannst du nur verzerrt auf Widescreenmonitoren spielen.


Das ist nicht korrekt. Mein 24" Monitor zb. hat eine native Auflösung von 1920x1200. Spiele die diese Auflösung nicht beherrschen kann ich entweder (sofern sie ein anderes Seitenverhältnis haben) bildschirmfüllend und daher etwas verzerrt, oder in ihrem Format und dann mit Balken spielen. (afaik geht sogar 1:1, also zb. 1024x768 belegen dann auf meinem Bildschirm auch nur 1024x768 Pixel)

Selbst einen C64 Emulator kann ich mit dem korrekten Seitenverhältnis darstellen.

Graka ist eine ATI, Monitor ein LG. Je nach Monitor muß man auch nix im Treiber einstellen. (ich wüßte zb. gar nicht ob und wo ich sowas in meinem CCC einstellen kann/sollte)

MFG


----------



## ATImania (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ältere Spiele auf Full HD Monitor verzerrt?*

Also Need for Speed Most Wanted kann ich auch nur maximal 1280x1024 auswählen! Höher kann ich in den Optionen nicht gehen. Ich selber haben einen 22" Samsung SyncMaster Full HD und bei einigen älteren Spiele kann man auch keine aktuellen HD Auflösungen wählen. Zumindest war das meine Erfahrung


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ältere Spiele auf Full HD Monitor verzerrt?*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Das ist nicht korrekt. Mein 24" Monitor zb. hat eine native Auflösung von 1920x1200. Spiele die diese Auflösung nicht beherrschen kann ich entweder (sofern sie ein anderes Seitenverhältnis haben) bildschirmfüllend und daher etwas verzerrt, oder in ihrem Format und dann mit Balken spielen. (afaik geht sogar 1:1, also zb. 1024x768 belegen dann auf meinem Bildschirm auch nur 1024x768 Pixel)


 
Das habe ich ja erklärt, man muss im Treiber nur das Beibehalten des Seitenverhältnisses einstellen. In der Regel ist das bei aktuellen Treibern standardmäßig so gemacht. Dann hat man schwarze Balken an den Seiten, aber kein verzerrtes Bild.
Bitte also erst meinen Post gründlich lesen, bevor du ihn für falsch hälst.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ältere Spiele auf Full HD Monitor verzerrt?*

also, wenn ich älter DVDs schau so aus den 60 oder so... da bringt der des bild nur auf 3:4 aber verzerrt ist dann nichts... man hat nur diese schwarzen ränder


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ältere Spiele auf Full HD Monitor verzerrt?*



Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> also, wenn ich älter DVDs schau so aus den 60 oder so... da bringt der des bild nur auf 3:4 aber verzerrt ist dann nichts... man hat nur diese schwarzen ränder


 
Das macht auch dein Abspielprogramm, das ist ja eingestellt, damit es das Seitenverhältnis beibehält.
Bei den meisten älteren Spielen ist sowas aber nicht implementiert, dass heißt, das Game zieht immer auf Bildschirmgröße auf, bei Widescreen dann verzerrt es.
Daher sollte man schauen, ob im Treiber das Seitenverhältnis bei Games eingehalten wird, dann gibts keine Probleme.
Am Besten du probierrst es mal aus und schaust bei einem Freund nach, der einen Widescreenmonitor hat.
Aber keine Sorge, deine alten Games wird du normal spielen können.
Aber wieso willst du noch alte Games spielen?


----------



## Autokiller677 (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ältere Spiele auf Full HD Monitor verzerrt?*

weil die games teilweise auch noch ganz nett zu spielen sind und ich die nun mal gekauft habe. Man wirft ja auch nicht alle DVD's weg nur weil man sich einen Blue Ray Player kauft


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ältere Spiele auf Full HD Monitor verzerrt?*



Autokiller677 schrieb:


> weil die games teilweise auch noch ganz nett zu spielen sind und ich die nun mal gekauft habe. Man wirft ja auch nicht alle DVD's weg nur weil man sich einen Blue Ray Player kauft


 
Da hast du natürlich Recht, aber bei alten Games sieht man halt, dass sie alt sind.
Bei alten DVDs fällt das nicht so auf, weil die Grafik die gleiche ist wie bei Blue Ray.


----------

